# CVA Hawken lock problems



## Glenn (Nov 27, 2007)

My CVA Hawken is having some lock issues and I need some "Woody experts" advice.

The issue is it will not lock all the way back for firing. You can pull it half way back and set the "set" trigger and the hammer will come down but not enough to fire it.

I took the lock off and it looks like there is a small screw with a tiny spring that hold the hammer back when in the firing position.

I went online to see if I can buy the whole lock assembly but they cost more than what I paid for the gun.

Suggestions?


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

Contact CVA, ether via their website contact page, or phone
them direct....I had a mainspring break on one of my Hawkens
and they sent me one for free !!!!
Pretty good customer service....


----------



## Glenn (Nov 27, 2007)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Contact CVA, ether via their website contact page, or phone
> them direct....I had a mainspring break on one of my Hawkens
> and they sent me one for free !!!!
> Pretty good customer service....



I'll call them...

They don't make any of the traditional rifles anymore but maybe they will have some parts.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 27, 2007)

Glenn, send Gundoc a PM.


----------



## Fishman (Nov 29, 2007)

*Try adjusting the screw*

That screw with the spring adjusts how much the the full locking mechinism engages.  Sometime people make them barely engage so the trigger is lighter.  After it wears in some you must adjust the screw so it catches all the way.  I have one just like that and have adjusted it back and forth depending on whether I'm hunting or target shooting.  That should help with the not engaging at full cock.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 30, 2007)

I ended up tinkering with it myself and found that the "Sear" was bent at the end where it rides the tumbler and the little part called the "Fly" was sheared off on the edge and would not allow the sear to dis engage.

After calling CVA they told me a company called Deer Creek will have the parts for all there "old" guns. So a call to Deer Creek and I will have my parts next week for the grand total of $12.00 plus shipping...

I just can't see how a new lock would cost $100 to make.

As for the springs and screws I played with those and see that they are for adjusting the hammer and triggers pulls.

Hopefully I can't get it fixed and out in the woods.


----------

